# EMT-B Practical Exam



## GRMM81 (Jun 14, 2007)

I had my EMT-B practical exam today and passed. I wasn't sure why but I had to retest one of the stations. I was positive that I did everything right the first time and pretty much did it the same way with the person that tested me the 2nd time and passed. Who knows! But it is all over with and I am very relieved.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 14, 2007)

which stations did you have to repeat?  

Congrats by the way.


----------



## Glorified (Jun 14, 2007)

congratulations


----------



## medicdan (Jun 15, 2007)

GRMM81 said:


> I had my EMT-B practical exam today and passed. I wasn't sure why but I had to retest one of the stations. I was positive that I did everything right the first time and pretty much did it the same way with the person that tested me the 2nd time and passed. Who knows! But it is all over with and I am very relieved.



Congratulations!! Were you confident with your choices? What station did you retest?

I took my class practical about three weeks ago, and retested the spinal immobilization (KED) because of a set of small mistakes. 
Next week, I am taking the MA Practical Exam-- any tips? Do you use the NREMT skill sheets? State skill sheets? 

again, congrats


----------



## GRMM81 (Jun 15, 2007)

I had to retest on oxygen therapy. I was very confident with my choices, the only reason I think that maybe I had to retest was that the examiner missed something that I said because I did the same things with the next examiner. When I studied I used mostly the NREMT sheets, I thought they covered all of the procedures in more detail than our state sheets.


----------



## lipglossed (Jun 18, 2007)

GRMM81 said:


> I had to retest on oxygen therapy. I was very confident with my choices, the only reason I think that maybe I had to retest was that the examiner missed something that I said because I did the same things with the next examiner. When I studied I used mostly the NREMT sheets, I thought they covered all of the procedures in more detail than our state sheets.



When I took my practicals, I had to retest on trauma, since I forgot the hemorrhage sweep. OOPS

With the O2 it could have been something as simple as not cracking the tank to get the debris off the connection... Some people had to retest on O2 in my class because they forgot to lay the tank down. Thank goodness I remembered to!


----------



## Rattletrap (Jun 18, 2007)

GRMM81 said:


> I had to retest on oxygen therapy. I was very confident with my choices, the only reason I think that maybe I had to retest was that the examiner missed something that I said because I did the same things with the next examiner. When I studied I used mostly the NREMT sheets, I thought they covered all of the procedures in more detail than our state sheets.



Oxygen therapy? Isn't that an oxygen cylinder up side the head?

Did I pass?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jun 18, 2007)

Good job!!


----------

